# Deciding between two Int. amplifiers, and worried about overkill.



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I will soon be purchasing an integrated amplifier for my two channel system setup and I am torn between two amplifiers. If any audiophile members out there would like to chime in, I would appreciate any advice.

The system looks like this at the moment.

A Pro-Ject Debut III turntable
Cambridge Audio 640P Phono Stage
Cambridge Audio 640C V2 CD Player
JM Lab/Focal 716V speakers

All this powered by an old Harman Kardon AVR 110 Receiver. 

My replacement for this old receiver is between these two amps.

The Cambridge Audio 740A at 100 Watts per channel









and the Simaudio Moon I.5 at 40 Watts per channel.









I demoed both of these and the Moon is a bit more expensive, but a tiny less harsh in some frequencies, you can "feel" the recorded space a bit more. The unit is backed by a ten year warranty which is nothing to sneeze at. Then I wonder will I notice the slight difference with the setup with my favorite types of music.. (ie Thorogood, AC/DC, Stones and some old outlaw country etc) if I go for the Cambridge. Which is a great amp in its own right, and will blend with the other components perfectly.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you need to listen to some more options in integrated amplifiers.
Some more ideas:
NAD
Music Hall
Arcam
Creek
Exposure
Krell
Musical Fidelity
Naim
Primare
PS Audio
Rega
Rotel
Vincent Audio


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Those were the two I have looked at. There is another smaller dealer in town that sells the Creek Evolution in the same price range as well as some Naim equipment. The closest to my price range is the Nait 5i. As for the Rega amps, the Brio 3 and Miro 3 are offered competively priced also.

I may give this guy a shout to demo a few more things before I set down >$1200.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know I would like the Rega 3 turntable as an upgrade in the future. I have read great reviews.


----------



## MrAcoustat (Mar 14, 2009)

I second Jackfish go listend to more the Primare is a very good choice but ther are others


----------

